# Jonathan Biss, course on Beethoven's sonatas



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For those interested, this Coursera course from the Curtis Institute has already started and the first two weeks' video lectures have been posted. Totally free and (from the first week's lectures) pretty good.

You can do the exercises and quizzes and get a certificate of achievement, or simply audit the course as I am doing.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice find Ken. I don't see a link in your post so here it is:

https://www.coursera.org/course/beethovensonatas


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dustin said:


> Nice find Ken. I don't see a link in your post so here it is:
> 
> https://www.coursera.org/course/beethovensonatas


Many thanks, and a big "oops" from here!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

No problem. I love these kind of educational videos/audio clips. I really enjoyed Andras Schiff's lecture on the Beethoven sonatas as well.


----------

